# Teal and Geese



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I finally got out for my first Teal hunt of the season. Picked up one bird, then the sky fell. The lightning got freaky, so I had to drop everything and get away from the water until it let up. After days of drought and a record stretch of 100 degree plus days, the one day I finally get out it rains Cats and Dogs on me. But hey it was nice. I actually got a little chilled. Blaze was trying out a new vest, so she did not mind the cold rain at all. 










I had seen some resident Geese leave in the distance at first light flying in the direction where I know there are fields, so when things let up I found the island I saw them leave from. Lots of feathers around too so I figured they would return for a drink after the morning feeding flight. I was right. I picked up a double. With them hovering in the wind over me I could have picked up a triple if I had my taken my Gold 10 instead of the over under. It started raining again about that time, but I was able to take pictures later during a portage. 










It was a great day. This is the first year for Texas to have an early Resident Goose Season. It was nice for Blaze and me to get our Goose fix early this year.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Blaze has a great life.

Goose dinner.

Have a few weeks until upland bird season opens here in California. Looking forward to it.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/returned-from-south-dakota-tired.html

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice photos, sniper john! I don't think I've ever eaten goose. How do you prepare it? Roasted like a turkey, with stuffing? Yum! Yes, Blaze has a wonderful life with you... ;D


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Pictures are great, nice little kayak you have setup there. 

I cooked goose for dinner this evening actually. Was out in a freshly cut cornfield, one of the first fields cut in the area so they were coming in by the thousand. 

I butterflied them and marinaded them in olive oil, soya sauce, balsamic vinegar, black pepper, touch fo steak spice, touch of honey and maple syrop, and lemon juice. Let them soak for a day or so, then sautee them on low heat. Delicious. 

Good luck for the rest of the season sniper.


----------

